# Tail emergency!! (pictures)



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

2.5 Gal, with filler and heater, temp is normally between 75-78 f
I have no idea what happened, it couldn't possibly be fin rot since he was completely fine this morning. Will it grow back? what should I do?


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

He probably nipped at his fins. add estom salt or aquarium salt. thankfully with healing it will grow back.I have the same cave


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay it does look like fin rot to me and believe me some strains act incredibly fast. I once had a betta who had mild fin rot for about 24 hours, hardly any damage at all in fact a lot of people would have trouble picking it but I could see the edge looked damaged. The next day within around 4 hours 2/3 of his tail had literally melted away it was so horrible! I treated with antibiotics and he came good, no further fin damage after 24 hours and within 3 weeks he had substantial regrowth. 

I would recommend treating with something like maracyn 2 or furan if you are in USA otherwise tri-fulfa tabs might help. A classic sign of fin rot is that the membrane of the fins receeds first leaving only the rays and eventually the rays break off too. Your boy has these symptoms.

Fin nipper generally tear large chunks of fin off including the rays.


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

literally I fed him this morning and he was fine, and at like 4 ish half of his tail was gone, this would be a crazy case of fin rot, if it is...
Also the edges are not discolored, they look kind of frayed, I'm thinking maybe it got stuck in the filter, although I put a rock there to prevent it, i've removed the rock and put my filter into the gravel.
Just in case it is fin rot, should I change the water tonight? I can't get any medication until Friday.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

If he lost a good amount of fin in a short period of time, he probably snacked on it. It will grow back BUT only if he stops nipping. They bite out of boredom, stress, dont like their heavy fins or just cause they can. 

Keep the water clean or fin rot may develop. 
Its not all that unusual for them to bit their fins, especially if they are HM or VT.
I have one that hates the nerite snail so he nips his fins off :evil:

Stress coat can help - use 2X the recomended dose


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've put him in a container with 100% new water and some water primer for now...


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Can see damage to the anal fin also........ If you want to play it safe and not rush in and use heavy meds then try some Indian Almond Leaf, those things can work wonders!!!!!!!!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

A very good guide for figuring out if it's fin rot or biting, and the treatment thereof:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=346377


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

From the thread it looks like it's just biting, I'll keep a close eye on it. 
He did recently started adding red to his color, not sure why, I've had him for a little more than a month. He had a blow out about 2 weeks ago just 3 tiny pinholes that healed within 2 days..
Don't think that it's stress.... since he has a huge bubble nest, could be bored... he is very active.
Also I think his tail might have gotten too heavy? it was pretty long...


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

That is definitely a possibility. Some fish are just finicky, it happens unfortunately. Just be sure to keep his water sparkling to keep any infection from setting in!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

oh god, I hope he gets better. keep up updated


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

I put him back in his tank with a 50% water change, since he doesn't seem too happy to be in a plastic tub. there was tiny parts of his tail on the bottom of the tub too, so I think he's definitely biting it.... Hopefully he stops, is there anything I could do to stop him from biting it? more decor? a hammock?


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

more pictures... I think more tail came off..... ugh...
last picture is what his tail used to look like.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

The issue with biters is that there are SO many things that can cause them to bite.
Is he seeing another fish or his reflection constantly?
Has his tank been moved or redecorated recently? 
Does he have any tank mates?
How heavily decorated is his tank?
Does he seem 'compulsive' for a fish? IE glass surfing, pacing etc?


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

He can see his reflection about 50% of the time, only if I have lights on in the room. there's a cave, a moss ball, a filter, under gravel heater, and a thermometer that's about, gravel and some rocks, that's about it since it's only a 2.5 Gal.
He is extremely compulsive actually... he never stays still.... since I've had him I think i've only seen him sleep once, and I thought he was dead. 
He also stares at everyone who sits on the couch for a good 5 mins. 
There are no other fish or snails in the tank.
did a water change on monday and just now but I change the water about once a week 50%-75% change.

Thanks for all the help! It means a lot!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Quick question about the water change schedule - is the tank cycled? 

Well, I would see if you could do something to decrease the amount of 'enemy betta' he sees, many times when they see another male (or think they do) but can't get to it, they take out their frustration on their own tails. Using plain white paper to back the tank might help. Also putting more decor along the glass to block the reflection is a good tactic. It's going to be a lot of trial and error to figure out what's making him nibble... There is one user who ended up putting her (I think lol) fish in a community tank, and that solved the problem... on the other hand, some people have to put them back in solitary to get them to stop biting. 
How is the flow of the filter? Strong or gentle?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh poor boy, yeah, definitely biting.

I just wanted to note on veggiegirl: Epsom Salt and Aquarium salt are not the same thing and nor do they do the same thing. Epsom is for internal issues such as internal parasites, bloating/constipation and swelling. Aquarium salt is good for sterilizing wounds on the outside, does nothing for fin rot but can aggrivate the slime coat to overproduce it, this is good for getting rid of external parasites such as Ich because it literally pushes the parasite off when the fish sheds the old slime coat.

As for as him biting, I'll wait until the OP answers haveyouhadyourteayet's post before suggesting anything else as well.


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

The filter is a tetra whisper 3i, its the smallest filter I can fine, I wouldn't say the flow is super strong but he does get pushed down by it if he's just stay in front of the water. I'm open to suggestions if there are more gentle ones.
I'll put some printer paper around the sides to see it if helps, he does flare at him self a lot to the point 2 or 3 weeks ago he got like 3 pinholes but they healed within 2 days. put some paper around it still seem pretty reflecty though... maybe it will help.
I'm going to the pet store for some stress coat and some more decor tomorrow, i'll keep updated.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't use printer paper, if you can, find some construction paper instead; white preferably. Printer paper is still relatively shiny which means he will still see the reflection, you want something mat that isn't shiny so it doesn't reflect. 

As for the filter, that's a fine filter, I had three of them before. They aren't exactly useful but they still work to a degree and I doubt that is what making him bite. 

How long has this tank been set up and how long have you had him?


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll just leave the light off for now, until i can figure out the situation about the reflection. 
I've had him for about 5 weeks now, its been the same for 5 weeks, he seemed pretty happy, theres a bubble nest every week. Just a really really active fish....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, have you tested your water at all? How often do you do water changes?

Have you changed any decor in his tank like adding things or taking things out? Has anything outside of his tank changed as far as decor? People coming and going shouldn't be issue.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

You can always use aquarium foam to baffle the filter - I would ask in the tanks section of the forum, I have 0% experience with filters. I ask because the 'haircut' type biters can be agitated by getting blown around by the filter. I would definitely give that a try. His tail isn't super voluminous, so I bet that would help a lot. 

Is he getting a good amount of lights out time?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The 3i is barely any flow and it just slows down over time as well, I very much doubt that filter lead to his tail biting. I had the same filter in with my big HM in my avatar who's tail is huuuugeee and he never had issues with that. His issues are being divided and seeing another male >.> he can't get over it :roll: lol


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

I can decrease the flow by just dropping the water level a tiny bit. 
nothing's change since I got him.
I change 50-75% of the water about once week.
I'll try to decrease the amount of time I have the light on. Since my roommate and I are in class most of the time, the light is only on about 3-4 hours a day. during the day its just some natural lighting coming through the window which is pretty shaded anyways.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh that should be fine, light wise. I wouldn't worry about that. Some people had issues with biting, but they were leaving the light on like 20 hrs a day or something nuts like that. 

I'm not sure you answered if the tank was cycled or not? I ask because if it's not, once weekly changes might be a little too little. Keeping the water super clean is key for a healing tail. If it's cycled obv what you're doing is fine


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's not cycled, I'll change the water more until his tail gets better....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, twice a week would be good, 50% being good but more is always welcome  You can also use a tannin source such as IAL or herbal tea with no additives in it to aid in healing, it also has minor antimicrobial properties to help reduce the chance of infection


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

In my uncycled tanks, I do 1 100% and 1 or 2 50%s, and that seems to work great for everyone! 

I use rooibos tea for tannins, just make sure whatever you use is decaf!


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

okay I'll put a tea bag in... Chamomile? does that not work? i don't think I have another decaf tea... :/


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't just get one that is decaf, that still has some caffeine in it, you want a herbal tea like Rooibos. You can boil some water, steep the tea for 5 minutes roughly and let cool before adding to the Betta tank slowly, of course with conditioner in the water as well.


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

Kava tea? 
Chamomile is just flowers.. don't know if that will do much...


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I would avoid anything besides decaf green, and rooibos.


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

Checked this morning still biting his tail, all the wispy parts are gone, maybe his just triming. I have no idea. 
going to the store to day will probably buy more decor, maybe a hammock and a floating log, silk plants maybe? 
changed 50% of the water again... he still seems pretty aggravated all the time, dashing across the tank, flaring. 
could tank mates help? I would like an apple snail but 2.5 gal is kind of small and I can't go any bigger, I know they have a big bio load, also my last betta nipped at the tentacles of the snails, I ended up having to give the betta to a friend. 
Since he is so aggressive towards his own reflection I'm not sure a snail is a good idea. I just want him to be happy.. D:


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm not sure a snail friend would really distract him enough. Nerite snails are really good for bettas, they have very thin eye stalks exposed, and that's about it. Hard to nibble on. I had a snail killer too lol

He's not flashing (rubbing or smacking himself) against the decor, right?


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

He's not rubbing or smacking himself against the decor, just a lot of glass surfing and dashing across the tank. 
would guppies work? I just don't want any fish deaths.... I don't have anywhere else to keep them if things don't work out. I'll try to find some Nerite snails but I don't recall seeming them in my pet store, my apples snail grew pretty large and had huge tentacles coming off them.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Nerites are pretty precious imo. Like little tanks XD

I wouldn't get anything else unless you have a backup tank... Extra decor might help, esp if you block some of the areas where he glass surfs. Maybe try teaching him some tricks? Like following your finger, or going through a hoop? Some people say they'll poke around ping pong balls. Mine just flare and then hide lol.


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

I got him a hammock, and a silk plant today. also some betta fin healing medicine...it comes in a blue bottle... i'll just have to wait and see how it turns out.... thinking about removing the filter it nothing else works out.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

If it's one of the betta-cure type things, just be sure it doesn't have tea tree oil in it. I bet it's stress coat though


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

I checked this morning it's Betta fix by API
There is no tea tree oil in it, hopefully it works.
He seemed a little less crazy this morning... 
i'm not really sure if I'm feeding him enough, I was doing 4 pellets every morning, he seemed hungry still so I started doing 6 every morning and skipping sundays.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

The Melaleuca CAS is tea tree oil. Feel free to use it if you like, but there are many people on here that say the oil coats their labyrinth organ, and makes it difficult for them to breathe. So just know that before you use it. I also doubt it really helps with fins at all


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

D: Thats not good.... 
I'll just pick up some stress coat tomorrow when I go to petsmart, petco is never as well stocked, I feel like... maybe its just me.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

The quality of those big box stores really varies from place to place. Some are great, some suck. Just gotta find good ones


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

yazi0405 said:


> I'll just leave the light off for now, until i can figure out the situation about the reflection.
> I've had him for about 5 weeks now, its been the same for 5 weeks, he seemed pretty happy, theres a bubble nest every week. Just a really really active fish....



Your fish looks EXACTLY like my VT Cosmo, (same exact color and all!!)whose been driving me crazy with tail biting since November.

Like your fish, Cosmo is super HYPER active-never seems to sleep, constantly patrolling his tank, pacing back and forth quickly, all day long. I really wonder if many of these hyper-type Betta fish are similar to people with ADHD-they get easily bored, have lots of energy to burn, and that's what causes the biting. Maybe their tail is too heavy, annoying them when swimming, so they give themself a sort of "haircut". Maybe it's hunger, who knows. It could be from many causes.

My fish did this 3 times total-the most recent episode was earlier this past week. His tail isn't nearly as bad as your boys though, just more of a "U" shape chunk out of the back fin. I added some salt to his water, and since I do 100% WC every 3-4 days anyway, no need for me to do it daily. I'll keep that up for 2 weeks or so. It worked the last two times, and he had nice re-growth.

My one suggestion would be to feed him more, because if he's that active, he's likely burning more energy making him hungrier. So maybe space the feedings out (1-2 pellets in the a.m., 1 in mid-afternoon, 2 more at night) if that's possible for you to do. That really seemed to help with mine.

He'll heal up soon enough-it always looks bad when they do this I know!!


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, i pretty much feed him twice a day now since he seems to eat all of his food... I'm mad at him for eating his own tail.... but I hope he gets better.


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

Did a 100% water change with stress coat. He seems to be acting pretty normal, i don't think he's losing anymore finnage. Now I just need to wait for him to heal.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

That's really all you need to do-clean water with the Stress Coat. As long as he's eating and acting normal, then no worries, it will take some time for his fins to look normal again


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

OOOO I see regrowth! just a tiny bit but better than nothing!


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm glad it's starting to regrow


----------



## bettalex23 (Mar 12, 2014)

How is he now?


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

ahhhh!!! he took off some more of his tail!  it was doing so well......
No idea what the trigger is, since nothing has changed... besides water changes and stuff....


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

A hole. 
Sorry if we've covered this, but are you doing 100%s? Perhaps being cupped and removed and everything is stressing him a ton?


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

i've been dong 100-75%... he is only cupped for about 5 mins... 
this episode didn't happen after I change the water since I changed it on wednesday and this happened friday night..


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Just a thought  

Is it on fasting day, if you have one?


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

fast day is normally on sunday.... so no not yet..


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Hm. Maybe he is bored. Does his decor ever change? Does he get lots of traffic? How much light is there? I had all my bulbs go out last week, I think one of my boys took a nibble while it was dark.


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

I got a plant and a hammock but that about it, he didnt seem to care much.. 
I guess i'll keep an eye on him.... he was doing so well..


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

It can just be chronic. Like nail biting.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

yazi0405 said:


> ahhhh!!! he took off some more of his tail!  it was doing so well......
> No idea what the trigger is, since nothing has changed... besides water changes and stuff....


Finding the trigger will be difficult, considering it can be 1 of 100 different things. 

Just when my boy starts to heal......he goes and takes another U shaped piece right out again!! He seems happy enough, and he's really healthy, so I honestly think it's just part of his genetic makeup. Maybe his Parents did it, too. That's why they say breeding Bettas that are biters is a very bad idea, because this trait can carry over to the babies.

There's really not much more you can do after you've tried to eliminate all the possible triggers-as long as he's not sick, he's eating well, and looks healthy, you may have to live with it.

Good luck to both of us!!


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't really mind him having a shaggy tail as long as it's not really effecting his life.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

yazi0405 said:


> I don't really mind him having a shaggy tail as long as it's not really effecting his life.


Nope-doubt it'll bother him at all, and it certainly won't affect his quality of life.

You sound like you take great care of him, and that's all that matters to him:-D


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just to spite me, he is biting off all the parts that are beginning to heal..


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

They're better when they're fresh?


----------



## yazi0405 (Mar 20, 2013)

Pretty positive now that he just eats his tail when he's hungry...


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

That can definitely happen... Are you home much, or out most of the day? If you can, feeding him lots of tiny meals might keep him from nibbling on his tail.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Some boys infuriatingly just bite their fins no matter what. I have often heard of boys that either bit or had rot and enjoyed having a nice short tail because it made swimming easier, so now they trim it whenever they think it is getting a bit long.

Other ways to prevent him is to add toys or even train him to do tricks, boredom can lead to biting just as much as stress can and keeping their mind active makes them more content to rest between sessions.


----------

